
My CSS3 Animated Resume (Full-Stack Dev) - mattigames
http://ivanca.work/html5/the+company.html
======
Zekio
Either i'm blind or that is mostly jQuery

Edit: looked at it some more, seems to be 500 lines of JS using jQuery and 300
lines of css of which as far as I can tell less than 30 deals with animations
and all of that just relates to the pulsing button at the end of the jQuery
animations

~~~
mattigames
The animations are added from jQuery modifying the [style] attribute to add
CSS3 animations ('transform' property). This includes the dollar sign and the
photo at the beginning. There were more animations on previous versions but
were removed for sake of shorter playtime; I guess JS animations may be more
accurate.

~~~
mattigames
Sorry to disappoint by not making it declarative style (css file) but injected
as needed using JavaScript; maybe it's not true "CSS3" that way.

------
DamonHD
"straigh from the"

~~~
mattigames
Thanks, fixed.

